# New Forum



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Kozmo and I have been busy the last week or so setting up a new forum geared toward a broader array of topics.

Take a look....

Not 100% but getting there.

http://www.citizenstalk.us/


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice job guys....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It looks great but I hope that it doesn't take people away from MassCops


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice looking site but I would not cross promote it. What's the point?
You will decrease the posts from here...to populate a forum that has an audience as big as the world.


PS is the the forum that Koz said I would be a moderator on?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm alway$ willing to have di$cussion$ $ot my brother.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks good...I'm signed up.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

signed. up.

BTW, I'm #6...

I AM NOT A NUMBER, I'M A FREE MAN!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm in as well member number 9 Woo hoo single digits


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Single digits go a long way boys and girls... _Founding Members..._


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

im in...big surprise!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SOT_II said:


> Nice looking site but I would not cross promote it. What's the point?
> You will decrease the posts from here...to populate a forum that has an audience as big as the world.
> 
> PS is the the forum that Koz said I would be a moderator on?


I am not cross promoting the site. I am merely informing the members here that there is a new forum out there with a broader array of topics that may be more suited to some of their posts.

MassCops is about law enforcement (for the most part) and the new site is for just about anything that you want to talk about. I think it will focus more on politics and government but other issues are also open for discussion.

There are some changes in the works for MassCops but they will take a while to complete. I am going to gear the site more towards law enforcement related discussions and to include the the suggestions of a senior members area as well as the leo only section but that will take some time.

Sometime in the weeks to come we will go through a site upgrade to vB 3.6.4 and many of the hacks / mods etc... will have to be reinstalled.

I'll keep ya updated


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It keeps telling me either: a) those scrambled letters you have to write are wrong or b) my birthday is wrong... I gave up after about 6 tries, I'll try later. Go figure.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

#13 here


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It doesn't let me stay signed in.... Everytime I open a new page or try to do something it signs me out?


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Server not found.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nachtwächter said:


> Server not found.


Same here I got in once in the begining


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

working for me...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I hear ya talking but I can't understand the words you are saying...there's no gun section....

but hey I'm in the top 10...



Gil said:


> I am not cross promoting the site. I am merely informing the members here that there is a new forum out there with a broader array of topics that may be more suited to some of their posts.
> 
> MassCops is about law enforcement (for the most part) and the new site is for just about anything that you want to talk about. I think it will focus more on politics and government but other issues are also open for discussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> ....there's no gun section..


There will be now... All you have to do is _aks_...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

that was horrible...


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

It the site down today? I can't seem to log on


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

gil... i'm a little concerned about you creating forums called citizen stalk


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Yup can't open the page again. Server not found.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I finaly got in and registered.

There is something very wrong with the site.
I cannot get back in it.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Any one else still having problems getting to the site. Last night I was OK this morning server not found.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Nachtwächter said:


> Any one else still having problems getting to the site. Last night I was OK this morning server not found.


Try it now


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I too have intermittent problems, but only when accessing from work.
And usually when I have both sites up at the same time.
I receive the catch-all HTTP Error 502 - Bad gateway.
I'm wondering if there could be a conflict there.

So far today is A-O-K... (So far that is.)


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Tried closing everything still no luck. I was not able to get on from work this morning either.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have been having problems also, got in earlier then could not get in
again.
I am using two puters one site on each.

2PM can't get in again.








*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

2:45 PM still can't get in.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dam I swear the site hates me I got in last night and have been trying
since 6AM and can not get in again.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not just you Har.
I havent been able to get in all morning or yesterday afternoon. (Again, just from work.)
Gil - PM me the IP when you get a chance, I want to try something with my host file.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Koz I am wondering if it may have somthing to do with .us rather than
.com or .org I know it should not matter but you never know.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

What perplexes me Harry is why home is always 100%, but work is at best 30/70.
Anytime something works intermittently is a troubleshooters nightmare.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have tried on all three puters and tried from different servers
all with the same results.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice site fellas.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Barbrady said:


> Nice site fellas.


That it is when you can get on it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Harry I think we have fixed the 404 error, there was a screw up in the DNS settings and it has been corrected as of 4 PM today so it still may take 24 hours to propagate but it should be all set from now on.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have never had trouble getting on...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gil said:


> Harry I think we have fixed the 404 error, there was a screw up in the DNS settings and it has been corrected as of 4 PM today so it still may take 24 hours to propagate but it should be all set from now on.


Thanks Gil


----------

